# 1918 Dayton Double Bar Roadster



## frampton (Jan 25, 2018)

I recently bought this Dayton from the original owner's grandson. It was his grandfather's transportation to and from work. It is covered in dirt, oil, rust and bird poop. It lived in the attic of an old garage for decades. The frame design looks like the same used for military service. Original hubs were relaced to 26" rims. Likely because of tire availability. I see evidence of a brushed repaint in a Carmine color. Serial is in line with the chain and has a lone number 8 above 150.  WOW, I'm stoked!


----------



## frampton (Jan 25, 2018)

serial #


----------



## stezell (Jan 25, 2018)

Very cool find, I like these Davis Sewing machine bikes.


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice Bike !!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice saw that on Craig’s list  up there...


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 3, 2018)

Dang that's nice


----------



## gkeep (Feb 3, 2018)

Oooo, looks like there may be a lot of nice paint hiding under that grime. Keep us posted on the cleanup please!
Gary


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2018)

*Sweet Jesus, Mary and Joseph ... 
I think I'm in love with that machine.

Aarrrgh !!
..... patric*

*

 



*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 1, 2018)

@frampton* ... just poppin' in to see if any changes
or discoveries have happened with your double-
bar roadster.

..... patric*


----------



## Kato (Jul 1, 2018)

Any updates..........can't wait to see what's been done - how it's cleaning up !!


----------



## frampton (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey, thanks for the interest in the ole Dayton. Cool bike for sure. I have spent more time ogling and researching then actually working on it. A few killer acquisitions have come my way since purchase so it has lingered in the garage waiting for a chance to be massaged back into shape. I sometimes play catch and release, so it may go away in the future.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 2, 2018)

Catch and release - into the grease. 
You know who to hit up. Get that thing into some motivated hands.


----------



## DOUBLEBAR (Jul 2, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Catch and release - into the grease.
> You know who to hit up. Get that thing into some motivated hands.



Hello Mongeese,Jamie here in Canada,Thx for putting up the picture of a bike exactly like I have,still really need the maker name and would love to find a badge? This mystery bike is taking its toll on me!Help Jamie


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 2, 2018)

frampton said:


> Hey, thanks for the interest in the ole Dayton. Cool bike for sure. I have spent more time ogling and researching then actually working on it. A few killer acquisitions have come my way since purchase so it has lingered in the garage waiting for a chance to be massaged back into shape. I sometimes play catch and release, so it may go away in the future.





*If I could get a chance to own that ride, there are things that I would not want ...........*

*The Saddle ....

The Handlebar and Stem ...

Both Wheelsets and Tires ...

The Rear Fender and Braces ... 

The Pedals ...
...................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................

I can pay using a U.S. Postal Money Order.

I expect to pay shipping.

..... patric cafaro
*


----------

